

RIM surprises with unexpected profit, sells 1 million Blackbery Z10s - anigbrowl
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323501004578388072028654126.html?mod=WSJ_hp_LEFTWhatsNewsCollection

======
fakeer
That is actually very surprising at its price; given they didn't add anything
which is not already better in every other smartphone in the price
range(actually well below that) out there.

